# (Risolto) problemi installazione 2006.0 amd64

## beorn

 :Laughing:  Ciao a tutti, sono un nebbo di gentoo, ma non di linux  :Very Happy:  .

Usavo debian e slackware su i386  :Shocked:  , ma da quando ho preso un amd64 vorrei avere prestazioni più performanti e più aggiornate al nuovo hardware  :Razz:  .

Ho cercato di installare gentoo 2006.0 seguendo alla perfezione le istruzioni del manuale ufficiale, tutto bene fino a quando dico a portage di installare le utility del filesistem, i demoni e grub  :Crying or Very sad:  , che non si installano perche', l'output, dice che il kernel, non e' corretto. dopo aver navigato ore e riprovato 3, penso che il problema sia la

CFLAGS. io ho scritto CFLAGS="-march=k8 -02 -pipe". E' possibile che invece di k8 bisogna mettere athlon64 ? tutti i post che ho trovato dicono di utilizzare questo CFLAGS, il manuale invece dice k8...  :Twisted Evil:   prima di riprovarci chiedevo se qualcuno sa che il problema non dipende da questo, così evito di passare 4 ore davanti ad un terminale ostile e infingardo... grazie a chiunque...

p.s 

AMD64 3000

ASUS A8N SLI

ATI X700

SATALast edited by beorn on Sun Mar 26, 2006 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

athlon64 e k8 mi pare che sono la stessa cosa.

comunque sarebbe oppurtuno che tu postassi i messaggi di errore completi

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dimmi che il tuo post non è un duplicato di questo.... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-445298.html

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> athlon64 e k8 mi pare che sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> comunque sarebbe oppurtuno che tu postassi i messaggi di errore completi

 

Quoto, sono la stessa cosa: -march=k8 -march=athlon64 -march=opteron

Quindi Beorn il tuo problema non dipende da questo, sarebbe comunque cosa gradita che tu postassi l'output dell'errore e che tu cercassi nel forum prima di aprire nuovi thread, dato che comunque la storia dei k8 athlon64 opteron ecc. è già stata discussa in molti threads. Esempio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269609.html

----------

## beorn

perdonate la rozzezza...al prossimo flop mi segno tutto...

in questo topic parlo dell'installazione con il cd universale, nell'altro del cd live, che non fa partire l'installazione, neanche del kernel...

grazie per i topic proverò, anche se non so cosa significhi LDFLAGS="-Wl,-01"... devo metterlo ?

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

----------

## ^Stefano^

la flag corretta per avere un sistema 64bit nativo è solo 

```
-march=k8
```

l'handbook lo dice chiaramente:

```
# Gli utenti AMD64 che desiderino avere un sistema 64 bit nativo dovrebbero impostare -march=k8

# Gli utenti EM64T utilizzino -march=nocona

-march=athlon-xp
```

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2" # Gli utenti AMD64 devono impostare march=k8

# Gli utenti EM64T utilizzino -march=nocona

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" # Usare le stesse impostazioni per entrambe le variabili
```

ad ogni modo, per tornare al post di beorn, io consiglio su tutte queste cose

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

per effettuare l'installazione di lasciare solo

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

e per il kernel di usare genkernel. avrai modo ad installazione finita di elaborare le tue flag e di ricompilare sistema e kernel.

concordo invece con gli altri quando ti chiedono ti postare l'errore esatto che ti viene dato in ogni installazione mancata, senza, purtroppo, è un po difficile capire dove sta il problema.

----------

## beorn

sì, sicuramente segnalare gli errori nella loro completezza e' meglio... stanotte ci riprovo e, nell'ormai probabile caso non ci riesca, mi segno tutti gli errori perfettamente...grazie comunque, non ho mai provato con genkernel perche' non volevo l'initrid... comunque stanotte provo con genkernel, a questo punto suppongo di sbagliare qualcosa nella compilazione, visto che il make.conf era gia come dice il manuale... se avete suggerimenti prima dlla mezzanotte di stasera, mercoledì, prego, tutte le indicazioni sono ben accette, anche quando mi si borre, giustamente, perche' non mi segno gli output degli errori...

----------

## beorn

forse, e dico forse, nella compilazione di make.conf ho scritto -02 e non -O2, che sia questo che fa compilare male il kernel? spero sia solo questo...

----------

## Luca89

 *beorn wrote:*   

> forse, e dico forse, nella compilazione di make.conf ho scritto -02 e non -O2, che sia questo che fa compilare male il kernel? spero sia solo questo...

 

Il kernel non dovrebbe usare le CFLAGS del make.conf, quindi non è quello il problema del kernel. Comunque cambialo lo stesso.

----------

## beorn

Ciao Luca89, infatti il problema non nasce con la compilazione del kernel, che va a buon fine, sorge quando dico a portage di emergere i programmi come

sysklogd, vixie-cron e grub, che non si installano per un errore che stupidamente non mi sono segnato, ma che diceva che il kernel era sbagliato...cosa ne pensi?

----------

## Luca89

 *beorn wrote:*   

> Ciao Luca89, infatti il problema non nasce con la compilazione del kernel, che va a buon fine, sorge quando dico a portage di emergere i programmi come
> 
> sysklogd, vixie-cron e grub, che non si installano per un errore che stupidamente non mi sono segnato, ma che diceva che il kernel era sbagliato...cosa ne pensi?

 

Fai quel cambio e vediamo che succede. Sicuramente "-02" è errato.

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Fai quel cambio e vediamo che succede. Sicuramente "-02" è errato.

 

Quoto

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> la flag corretta per avere un sistema 64bit nativo è solo
> 
> ```
> -march=k8
> ```
> ...

 

Non è vero, come citato prima è indifferente, dato che infatti io uso -march=athlon64

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> ad ogni modo, per tornare al post di beorn, io consiglio su tutte queste cose
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Non concordo in quanto io ho effettuato l'installazione con le suddette flag che sono abbastanza spinte e non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema. Che poi tra l'altro sono quelle raccomandate da amd64. Riporto di seguito il mio make.conf:

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -funit-at-a-time -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

FEATURES="keeptemp keepwork"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://gentoo.ngi.it/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-W1,O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

RSYNC_TIMEOUT="180"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="aac aalib apache2 bidi cdparanoia cjk directfb dts dv dvd dvdread emul-linux-x86 fbcon flac icq libcaca mad matroska mikmod motif msn multilib nsplugin ogg slang socks5 speex svg symlink theora vorbis xmms xprint xvid -gnome -kde"
```

----------

## beorn

Ho riprovato ma devo aver sbagliato qualche passo iniziale, quando sono arrivato alla modifica di make.conf con:

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf   viene creato un file nuovo e non aperto quello base di default; ho provato a leggere con ls /mnt/etc, ma non esiste la directory, eppure il mount di /mnt/gentoo io l'ho fatto ( e non ho creato una partizione apposta per etc )

appena avro' tempo di giorno, a mente fresca e attenta, provero' di nuovo.

Un'altro problema che non ho mai postato è che non riesco a navigare in rete, uso adsl-setup e asdl-start per connettermi e funziona; ma non riesco a pingare niente, se scrivo ping -c www.google.it ho un error message: bad number of packages to transmit; se digito: ping www.google.it mi dice che l' host è sconosciuto...( ho dato anche un "route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth1", dopo aver cancellato il default esistente,ma niente da fare... forse dipende dal firewall base? )

Se qualcuno conosce la causa di questi due errori terro' buona ogni nuova informazione per quando ritentero' l'installazione.

p.s. per me è diventato oramai una questione di principio installare gentoo... in più penso sia l'unica distribuzione che mi permetta di far girare cinelerra senza problemi... io sono un tecnico televisivo e mi piacerebbe riuscire a lavorare con programmi open-source...

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *beorn wrote:*   

> Ho riprovato ma devo aver sbagliato qualche passo iniziale, quando sono arrivato alla modifica di make.conf con:
> 
> nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf   viene creato un file nuovo e non aperto quello base di default; ho provato a leggere con ls /mnt/etc, ma non esiste la directory, eppure il mount di /mnt/gentoo io l'ho fatto ( e non ho creato una partizione apposta per etc )
> 
> appena avro' tempo di giorno, a mente fresca e attenta, provero' di nuovo.
> ...

 

La sintassi è:

```
ping -c numeropacchetti host
```

per quanto riguarda gli host aggiungi i nameserver in /etc/resolv.confLast edited by Galanti Davide on Thu Mar 23, 2006 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beorn

...ecco csa intendo quando dico che devo mettermi sotto a mente libera e fresca e non dopo 10 ore di lavoro, faccio errori di sintassi orripilanti...

gli host sono giusti, o almeno credo, io ho messo i dns di alice, 212.216.112.112 e 212.216.172.62, piu' di cosi'...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è vero, come citato prima è indifferente, dato che infatti io uso -march=athlon64

 

io mi baso su quello che dice l'handbook e non su aria fritta o cose inventate, e l'handbook dice esattamente quanto da me riportato. soprattutto "dato che tu fai una cosa" non vuol dire che questa sia giusta o migliore della stessa cosa fatta in altro modo...non credi?

anche a questo link 

```

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Opteron.2FAthlon64_.28AMD.29
```

puoi notare che per gli athlon64 e opteron è usata SOLO -march=k8 

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non concordo in quanto io ho effettuato l'installazione con le suddette flag che sono abbastanza spinte e non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema. Che poi tra l'altro sono quelle raccomandate da amd64.

 

puoi postare il link nel quale amd consiglia determinati tipi di flag per il make.conf?interessa anche a me avere prestazioni un po migliori.

ma poi si hanno davvero prestazioni migliori rispetto ad un classico 

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

?

e poi ancora...nel link amd parla solo di cflag o anche di ldflag e altro?

----------

## lavish

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> io mi baso su quello che dice l'handbook e non su aria fritta o cose inventate, e l'handbook dice esattamente quanto da me riportato. soprattutto "dato che tu fai una cosa" non vuol dire che questa sia giusta o migliore della stessa cosa fatta in altro modo...non credi?
> 
> anche a questo link 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Leggi il man di gcc allora. Ti ricordo che gentoo-wiki.com no nè nemmeno una risorsa ufficiale  :Wink: 

-march=k8 è uguale a -march=athlon64 e -march=opteron

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

>  *Galanti Davide wrote:*   
> 
> Non concordo in quanto io ho effettuato l'installazione con le suddette flag che sono abbastanza spinte e non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema. Che poi tra l'altro sono quelle raccomandate da amd64. 
> 
> puoi postare il link nel quale amd consiglia determinati tipi di flag per il make.conf?interessa anche a me avere prestazioni un po migliori.
> ...

 

Vi prego lasciate perdere quel link. AMD usa queste CFLAGS

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -pipe"
```

 solo per eseguire dei benchmark, NON PER COMPILARE L'INTERO SISTEMA.

Quindi usate un tranquillo 

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

 e avrete le migliori prestazioni. stop.

Riguardo alle LDFLAGS, vi dico solo che non sono supportate dai devel di gentoo

//EDIT: 

ecco il link al documento di amd http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/32035.pdf

ecco il thread in cui se ne è parlato: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-257417.html

----------

## beorn

Finalmente ho portato a termine l'installazione del kernel, cambiando la -march=k8 in -march=athlon64, e tutto sembra funzionare. Purtroppo non ho resistito dal fare una cagata e ho inserito ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", penso di poter imputare a questo azzardo il fatto che emerge mi chiede di connettersi ai repository di gentoo per installare grub, syslog-ng e rpppoe... che pirla... 

Se non mi sbaglio ora dovrei solamente boottare da cd, effettuare un chroot come da installazione, modificare make.conf commentando #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" e installare nuovamente syslog-ng, rpppoe e grub senza bisogno di soddisfare dipendenze astruse... chiedo conferma a tutti...

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> io mi baso su quello che dice l'handbook e non su aria fritta o cose inventate, e l'handbook dice esattamente quanto da me riportato. soprattutto "dato che tu fai una cosa" non vuol dire che questa sia giusta o migliore della stessa cosa fatta in altro modo...non credi?
> 
> anche a questo link 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#cflags

Come vedi è anche nell FAQ per amd64, basterebbe leggere.

 *beorn wrote:*   

> Finalmente ho portato a termine l'installazione del kernel, cambiando la -march=k8 in -march=athlon64, e tutto sembra funzionare. Purtroppo non ho resistito dal fare una cagata e ho inserito ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", penso di poter imputare a questo azzardo il fatto che emerge mi chiede di connettersi ai repository di gentoo per installare grub, syslog-ng e rpppoe... che pirla...
> 
> Se non mi sbaglio ora dovrei solamente boottare da cd, effettuare un chroot come da installazione, modificare make.conf commentando #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" e installare nuovamente syslog-ng, rpppoe e grub senza bisogno di soddisfare dipendenze astruse... chiedo conferma a tutti...

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" fà solo in modo che il tuo sistema sia marcato testing/unstable e non stable. Infatti dando l'emerge dei pachetti con ~amd64 emergerai l'ultima versione in testing/unstable degli stessi.

----------

## beorn

appunto, quindi emerge cerca le versioni testing che non ci sono sul cd universale... o mi sbaglio?

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#cflags
> 
> Come vedi è anche nell FAQ per amd64, basterebbe leggere.

 

hai ragione....purtroppo non avevo mai visto quella pagina altrimenti non avrei detto che andava bene solo -march=k8. purtroppo vedendo solo l'handbook o le gentoo safe_cflags pensavo....

ma tutt'ora mi chiedo come mai, se gentoo wiki non è ufficiale, nell'handbook dicano quello che ho riportato.

----------

## lavish

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> ma tutt'ora mi chiedo come mai, se gentoo wiki non è ufficiale, nell'handbook dicano quello che ho riportato.

 

perchè visto che uno vale l'altro, meglio scegliere il nome più generico..

----------

## beorn

Ciao a tutti, ho deccomentato l' ACCEPT_KEYWORD e si e' installato tutto. E' gia un inizio.

Grub funziona una meraviglia, solo che gentoo parte solo in modalità superutente perche' non riesce a leggere /dev/sda5, la mia partizione radice (/). L'errore riportato è: ( riguardo /dev/sda5 ) The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem... in effetti /dev/sda5 e un ext3, come da manuale. Quando mi loggo da superutente, stranamente, mi muovo tranquillamente in /, vedo tutte le directory e mi sposto da una all'altra tranquillamente, quindi ho attivato di sicuro il supporto per ext3; che sia un problema di permessi? E' sottinteso che non ho creato neancora un utente, 

magari dipende da questo? aiuto... e grazie...

----------

## lavish

posta l'fstab

----------

## beorn

Non mi sono piu' fatto vivo perche' avevo capito che il problema poteva essere in fstab, infatti avevo inserito /dev/hd5 al posto di /dev/sda5...

gentoo mi sta insegnando la disciplina...

Grazie a tutti del, seppur conflittuale, supporto.

Adesso devo configurarlo... internet funziona benissimo, pianpiano conosceroò il sistema...

buon hack a tutti.

----------

## lavish

gentoo, educatrice severa per pinguini disobbedienti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(versione modificata di un annuncio che avevo letto su un giornale)

Se hai risolto comunque, ti invito ad aggiungere il tag.. [RISOLTO] nel titolo del thread  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

